# Data acquisition system question???



## crazyronny (Dec 13, 2004)

Is there a system that can tell us the the amp draw by our car in a race. I know some offer the voltage, temp and rpm... but what I will realy like is the amp draw.

CrazyRonny :dude:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The Eagle Tree System does. www.eagletreesystems.com

Some graph data from mine can be seen at http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php?cat=529


----------



## crazyronny (Dec 13, 2004)

Thank's Hankster... I think I saw some time ago that you offer it on HobbyShopper but it's not there anymore... You stop selling it?

And does someone know if the new Spektrum data acquisition sytem will also have this option in a near future?

CrazyRonny :dude:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

We no longer handle the Eagle Tree System.


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

crazyronny said:


> Thank's Hankster... I think I saw some time ago that you offer it on HobbyShopper but it's not there anymore... You stop selling it?
> 
> And does someone know if the new Spektrum data acquisition sytem will also have this option in a near future?
> 
> CrazyRonny :dude:


i believe spektrums version is availble and u can check it out on there website.
www.spektrumrc.com


----------



## crazyronny (Dec 13, 2004)

wait a minute said:


> i believe spektrums version is availble and u can check it out on there website.
> www.spektrumrc.com


 Yes I saw it and I will prefer it because it cost less and I have already the Spektrum on my radio. But the Spektrum did not have the Amp reading option.

CrazyRonny :dude:


----------



## crazyronny (Dec 13, 2004)

Hankster,

Do the Eagle Tree System have the lap counter option? And I remember seeing a complete review of this system that you made. Can you tell me where it is?

Thanks

CrazyRonny :dude:


----------

